# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Стив Джобс о флеше

## maXmo

http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/

Высказал несколько интересных мыслей.

Вот это понравилось: 


> We also know first hand that Flash is the number one reason Macs crash.


  :Clapping:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## arda

Стива эта тема очень беспокоит... В связи с этим диагноз: "чем ни дальше, тем хуже..."

----------


## maXmo

http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/Flash_Platform/132209/
Так-то. За HTML5 будущее.

----------

